# New website for cult of personality!



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

*New website for Cult of Personality Productions!*

I have FINALLY (with a GREAT deal of help from my friends over at the Clubhouse) launched a website to sell resin replacement parts for the classic Aurora monsters, as well as upgrades for current releases from Moebius, Round 2 and even a few from Monarch. The site features my own parts line as well as several upgrade sets from Posthumous Productions, including their entire "Shoulda" kit line which are 1/8 scale fullblown kits designed to fit right in with the classic Auroras we all know and love. I am currently offering free shipping by Priority Maill in the Continental United States, so now would be a GREAT time to order! The site can be found at www.copp.headplug.com :thumbsup:
Thanks for looking!
Tom Parker
Cult of Personality Productions


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Tom,

IT'S ABOUT FREAKIN' TIME!!!

Sorry, I got carried away. No disrespect to Steve, but your site makes life much easier for the rest of us. I love the way you can zoom in on stuff. Adding 'COPP' to my list of Favorites..._now_.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Tom,

It looks GREAT!

Now we have an easy way to order stuff from you online!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Ummmmm, thanks, but BOTH of you guys have ALWAYS known how to get ahold of me, LOL. BTW Bob, Jay and I WILL be back at Chiller in October! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Awesome. I know I will buy some more stuff (not that I will not buy stuff from Cult too)


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

That stuff is SO cool.....


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Very cool website. Glad to be able to see everything you offer in one place. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

From your hard work straight to my favorites folder
Thanks to Tom and everyone involved


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Great site Tom, I still need to place that order for the Dark Shadows Werewolf head and nameplate.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice site Tom, added to my favorites!!!:wave:


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

No postage to the UK


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great to see you doing this Tom. I've got 4 or 5 of your products that I bought from Cult. Will you still be selling through Steve?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

No FREE shipping to the UK. Best way to order for the UK is to email me at [email protected] so I can get shipping calculated and give you my PayPal info directly. As for CultTVMan, Steve carries the products HE chooses to carry, that should not change. :thumbsup:
Not all products are in stock 24/7, so please allow 4-6 weeks for delivery, particularly on the Posthumous items. Also, I DO have plastic kits onhand for MOST of the parts sets offered, we just don't have them up on the site yet, feel free to ask! 
THANKS!
Tom


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Bwain no more said:


> No FREE shipping to the UK. Best way to order for the UK is to email me at [email protected] so I can get shipping calculated and give you my PayPal info directly.
> THANKS!
> Tom


:thumbsup: Thats Great


----------



## resinman (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks good ..was long overdue Tom.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent, excellent, and excellent! Congrats, Tom!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Bwain no more said:


> ...you guys have ALWAYS known how to get ahold of me...


Yeah, but it's more convenient to see all your stuff in one place at one time. Plus the presentation is so very well done. So now, we know how to get ahold of you even better.

heh heh


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

It's a great site, one that's set up very nicely. Good to see you finally get your own online shop, Tom!

Sean


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Amen!!!!!! What's coming up for October?


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks good. :thumbsup:

Couple of web design/layout feedback thoughts.

- A "Home" button is needed for any page deeper than home, for easy return (Real issue though is new tabs opening for every page.. leaving the page you were on.. See below)

- Maybe make your COPP logo a link to return to home page

- Opening a new tab (instead of going to a new page) breaks the natural flow for the order page. I want to hit the back button, as most would... but can't go back because I'm in a new tab. It's a bit of a disconnect from the ordering process. The other "alert" type pages work fine in that "open in new tab" function style if that's still wanted. (Though I would place them all on one page, as general info, with an anchor link to each topic) but this works too

- Some item tables are nested within another master table causing distracting extra borders (Dr Frankenstien, Inv Man areas)

*Just a few tweaks, super easy, but will help overall function and layout.

My inner (and professional) web designer coming out. 

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> Tom,
> 
> IT'S ABOUT FREAKIN' TIME!!!


I'll second that!!!!

- GJS


----------

